# Looking for COBOL compiler for xp



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Does any know if there is a relatively cheap (or FREE) COBOL compiler that will run on win-xp without using a Linux wrapper.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi bkdc,

There's one for free at this page : http://www.adtools.com/student/index.htm .


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Chicon said:


> Hi bkdc,
> 
> There's one for free at this page : http://www.adtools.com/student/index.htm .


Thanks I'll check it out. :up:


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 3, 2004)

The Fujitsu COBOL compiler is a highly utilized windows compiler. I have used it in a few experimental cases. One thing to remember is this compiler isn't necessarily designed for XP, more for 95/98/NT. So if you install it and it doens't necessarily work, don't give up, look on google. There are a couple of issues dealing with DLLs from the cobol compiler that are needed in order to run exe programs it creates.


----------

